# VMR | Wheels - V702 Multispoke 10 Spoke Design



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

The VMR Wheels V702 are machined in-house to fit a wide variety of vehicles with most fitments ready for shipping within a few short days. The VMR Wheels V702 is a refined and simple 10-spoke design specially crafted to suit modern European luxury vehicles. It's deep concave face and widened undercut lip compliments the symmetrical straight spoke construction.


*V702 Features*
Enhanced undercut to supplement concavity and for added weight savings.
Symmetric ten spoke design characterized by deep concavity and durability. 
Offered in Premium Matte & Brushed Finishes

*Premium Factory Finishes*
Matte Gunmetal with Aluminum Brushed Face
Matte Hyper Silver
Matte Gunmetal
Optional Powder Coat Colors


*Tire Packages*
Wheel & Tire packages are available! With our in-house Hunter GSP 9700 Road-Force Balancing machine, our experienced technicians will mount & road-force balance your setup, eliminating vibrations and preventing any chance of wheel damage due to the tire mounting procedure.


*If you have any questions, feel free to contact me by post, PM, or email at [email protected]. 
You can also reach me directly at 1-714-442-7916 Extension 103 ask for Tracy!*





























​


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Customer submitted photo of Matte Hyper Silver V702 on his A4 :heart:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

TTRS x V702 = mighty fine! :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Friday! eace:


----------

